# Could WEXO help with new IT jobs?



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

This is interesting. I was reading the Guardian and found this article on WEXO. It seems the CEO of WEXO, or Work Experience Online, wants to be the facebook for job seekers. 

I can see this going in two different directions. We all know facebook, and weve all had an account at some stage, but how will WEXO be different from any other online Job board? How will it help people find decent jobs in IT?

:4-dontkno


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

Well Phoenyx they will have to pull off something very different and catchy to make it big thats for sure, im thinking if you've seen one then you've seen them all, just too many of these sites popping up all over the place, a person cant keep up with everything, technology has taken over everything there is no "normal" means of communication anymore, I miss the days of hand written letters, face to face encounters or even a normal telephone conversation dont you think?


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

Well that for the most part is true. people nowdays tend to get stuck in front of their PC's talking to people half way around the world. It can be fun but at the same time holds limitless complications. 

We dont need another facebook, twitter or myspace. They have to think of a pretty good reason to convince us otherwise.


----------



## Mellijelli (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL we are kinda doing that very thing on this forum hehe :laugh:, but yeah it can be fun I guess, but should be done within limits, too much of one thing cant be good.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

lol true,  but it should yes. there is a world outside that we forget about. :1angel:


----------

